# Neons under the moon



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello APC.
I would like to share this picture with you. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Daniil,

Interesting shot, do you remember the camera, lens, settings by any chance?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Daniil,
> 
> Interesting shot, do you remember the camera, lens, settings by any chance?


There is nothing special about camera, just regular digital camera
Nikon coolpix L5
It took me about 15 shots to get this shot.


----------

